# Pickled chicken organ meats



## luckytrim (Mar 27, 2009)

PICKLED CHICKEN ORGAN MEATS

1 lb. Chicken hearts 
1 lb. Chicken gizzards, trimmed
1 c. water
1 c. cider vinegar
3/4 c. sugar
1 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. black pepper
2 tbsp. pickling spice
1 med. onion, thinly sliced

Boil the hearts and gizzards together until cooked. Set aside to cool.
Meanwhile, blend next six ingredients together.
In a large canning jar, layer the sliced onion and cooled organs.  Cover this with the pickling mix. Cover tightly.
Let stand in the refrigerator for at least a week.

Serve as an appetizer or snack.


----------



## littlechefassisstant (Mar 30, 2009)

this sounds weird to me and kind of gross.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Mar 30, 2009)

Please tell me this is a joke.


----------



## Scatterprime (Sep 21, 2014)

Not sure why everyone has such an issue with organ meats. These are delicious.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 21, 2014)

They are called giblets for a reason. Organ meat gravy sounds disgusting.

Actually, I like giblets although I doubt I'd pickle them.


----------



## Scatterprime (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm making a batch of these right now. They're quite good pickled, I usually make a batch every couple of months. As for organ meat gravy, it probably depends on which organ you use. I don't think I would use liver, or pancreas for instance, but you could make a really good gravy with heart meat, though I would probably use beef, rather than chicken, for practical purposes.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 21, 2014)

i love chicken organs.

my buddy ozzy used to saute hearts, gizzards, and livers in garlic, fresh herbs like sage and thyme, and a load of butter. they were delicious.

my go to chinese takeout does deep fried gizzards that are fantastic in their sour/hot sauce.

i would be interested in trying them pickled, but i'm not allowed to make any organ meats in my house.


----------



## Scatterprime (Sep 23, 2014)

Wish the chinese places around here would do that. Sounds delicious. Finding good chinese food in Arizona is not an easy thing to do in any case. 

You aren't allowed to make organ meats in the house? Why?


----------



## CraigC (Sep 23, 2014)

I will eat chicken liver as long as it is in pate' or dirty rice.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 23, 2014)

I love organ meats, but pickled? That is might be too much even for my stomach, brrrr


----------



## auntdot (Sep 28, 2014)

A number of years ago found a product called 'Pollack Guts' in an Asian food store.  It was refrigerated and clearly fermenting - much like kimchee. Visually it seemed to consist of intestines although the rest of the insides may have been in there also.  We did not have the intestinal fortitude to try the stuff.  Will eat most offal but there are just some things I cannot convince my brain to let me put in my mouth.  Would be glad to try the pickled giblets if they were presented to me but somehow just don't think I have the gumption to prepare the dish.


----------



## Farmer Jon (Sep 28, 2014)

I love Hearts and Gizzards. The liver is cat fish bait. 
Every bar in every little town out here in the mid west has a jar of pickled gizzards and a jar of pickled eggs for drinking snacks. One bar we use to go to had pickled turkey gizzards. A friend of mine and I after having a few too many beers thought it would be good idea to see who could eat more of them. Not a good idea to eat more than a dozen at one time. Unless you want to clean out your system.


----------

